

Ask HN: Nice OS X app for recording a personal log - st3fan

Does anyone know a good looking, well functioning OS X app to record a personal log? I recently started a new adventure and I want to keep a diary. Now using text edit but I would prefer something that can keep track of days and do encryption on entries/notes.
======
rwl
Emacs' diary-mode and automatic editing of GPG-encrypted files:

<http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/AutoEncryption>

